
Live Track Green Sea Turtle Midori from Tonight's BBC Blue Planet Live - somishere
https://reeftracks.org/blueplanetlive
======
kateokate
The whale shark track is awesome! I didn't know they had whale sharks on the
Great Barrier Reef. Cool to see where all the sharks are too

